# Ski Sundown Closing Day: 3-28-09



## powhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

It was great!!!!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2009)

Rad way to end the Ski Sundown season! :beer:

Nice to ski with you all on Gunny one last time!  Too bad we were missing several of the usual Sundown contingent.  

I'll remember this awesome season for a long time! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2009)

excellent day to end the Sundown season. Weather could not have been better. will cobble together some video from today and post later.

it was nice of the Sundown guys to leave the kickers up for us to play with.  Lots of fun but also lots of falling for me today. Ended up bending one of my poles.  Oh well...


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome way to end the 2008-09 Ski Sundown season. Perfect weather, bluebird and warm. It was powhunter, gmcunni, MR. evil, Mikey1, o3jeff, Brian and me. Lapped Gunny of course. Still decent shape. Some trough hopping and interrupted lines with patches of dirt, grass and ledge. First few runs were sketchy until you figured out which troughs were non-existent and some of the firmish bumps that weren't skied in a week were re-skied. We cut in a great line off the top right near the trees. A little hop over a burnout and you could grab the top section of the money line. It was then best to head left and finish out the run on the left side. The kickers were open and a melted a bit smaller. We hit the ones on the left.

I skied for 4+ hours and felt totally satisfied, but definitely am sad that it's now over. Seemed like it just got really good. There also appeared to be okay turnout today and most of the mountain aside from the base area had good coverage still from what I could see from lift one. Thanks to Chris Sullivan and co. for piecing together one last day. 20 hours of cat work to pull it off apparently. Anyway, a lot of that melted today. Gonna get wrecked with tomorrow's rain so I don't blame them for shutting it down for the season. Sundown's season went from 11/28/08 - 3/28/09. All but one day had moguls for us nuts. Thank you so much Chris, Jarrod, Dotty, Kurt the groomer, the snowmakers and everyone else for all you guys did (and put up with  ) this season. Sundown's 40th was awesome and my best so far at our little hill that skis HUGE!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Like everyone said, perfect day to finish up the season. Was on the ground quite a bit yesterday too!

Thank you Sundown for a great year!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2009)

*Vid*

Here's the final Sundown vid of the 2008-09 season. That is until I put together the annual mogul tribute. :lol: Anyway, it's still uploading, but here it is. Watch it till the end. Kind of a funny powhunter outake at the end. Classic Steve-O!



Great way to finish it off!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2009)

Sundown double feature day at the movies today :-D

here's my footage, and i too have a steveo outtake at the end.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's the final Sundown vid of the 2008-09 season. That is until I put together the annual mogul tribute. :lol: Anyway, it's still uploading, but here it is. Watch it till the end. Kind of a funny powhunter outake at the end. Classic Steve-O!
> 
> 
> 
> Great way to finish it off!



It says the video no longer exists. 

EDIT, never mind, now it says that it's uploading...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2009)

Gary, that is an EXCELLENT vid.  great job, very cool to watch.  love the stop action at the end of each scene.  

greg's is showing no longer avail.

looks like i missed a fantastic day.  oh well.  thanks for putting that up.  felt like i was there.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Sundown double feature day at the movies today :-D
> 
> here's my footage, and i too have a steveo outtake at the end.



Nice work on the video Gary!  I like the Steve-o lift snafu outtake at the end.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice vid Gary... very sorry I missed it... looked like a great day.  First year I can remember that I am somewhat sad to be breaking out the golf clubs.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't bear to watch... glad you guys had fun, but I'm still pissed that plans that were either out of my control or made 2 weeks prior and couldn't be changed prevented me from being there for Sundown's last day. I only took 3 runs the day of the mogul comp, which means I really haven't skied for 3 weeks and now the season is done for me. Suxorz.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2009)

Great day and great videos guys!!  Truly a great day to end the season!!  Cant believe my ski got stuck under that rock while getting on the chair

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's the final Sundown vid of the 2008-09 season. That is until I put together the annual mogul tribute. :lol: Anyway, it's still uploading, but here it is. Watch it till the end. Kind of a funny powhunter outake at the end. Classic Steve-O!
> 
> 
> 
> Great way to finish it off!



Great job on the video Greg!  I like the chair lift interviews, you tied them in nicely.

You and Gary really captured the day well, thanks!


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone at Sundown for giving us bumps from day 1 straight through to the end. Wish I could've been there. The vids came out great.


How many days until opening day 09/10 temptor bumps?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

nice video..closing days are always really sad..especially when it's so good...


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Great day and great videos guys!!  Truly a great day to end the season!!  Cant believe my ski got stuck under that rock while getting on the chair
> 
> steveo



Look at me still clutching the side of the chair while the liftie tries to put it back on for you in Gary's vid. :lol:

Great job on that vid, Gary!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2009)

Great day yeaterday, fun skiing with all of you guys as usual. Great weather, great bumps, what more can you ask for.

I will see a majority of the Sundown bump crew on the Mtb trails soon. But for the rest of you guys (that don't ride MTB yet) it was a great season and I look forward to skiing with you all next season.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 29, 2009)

nice videos guys, looked like a great day for last call.  no reason to hang up the sticks, still a bunch up north.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 29, 2009)

Not a MTBer, so hope you all have a good summer.  Any are always welcome to join me on the links.  Also, hoping for at least one VT day.  Hoping for SB or Stowe next weekend or the weekend after Easter.  Scheduling has also resulted in my losing good friday, when I should have been in sourthern NH.  Alas...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Not a MTBer, so hope you all have a good summer.  Any are always welcome to join me on the links.  ...



Recently I was thinking about seeing if any of the SB bump crew wanted to have a small golf outing this summer.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 29, 2009)

All in.. would need a catchy name though.  I'l leave that to the more creative types.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be in for a mini-golf outing.  

I've never played any real golf...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've never played any real golf...



What better time to start.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> What better time to start.



Someday, but not this year.  I don't have enough time or money for the few things that I do as it is.


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great job on the videos Greg and Gary! Awesome way to end the Sundown season. Always a blast skiing with the AZ'ers at Sundown. Hopefully we can get out again somewhere before this season ends. Will be at Okemo on Wednesday, and maybe Hunter next Sunday.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 29, 2009)

Tri-golfathon- mini, regular and 19th.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Recently I was thinking about seeing if any of the SB bump crew wanted to have a small golf outing this summer.



hell yeah, we should do a best ball type of thing.  i get this mixed up sometimes, but play foursomes, everyone in that group tees off, play the best tee shot, everyone hits, play the best 2nd shot and so on and so forth.  makes for a great tourney that all ability levels can have fun with.  we do it every year with some of my non-skiing buddies.  I know a few courses in central ct. that are very receptive to this, or at least have been when we've done it.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

We could Wii golf. :lol: Can't afford to start any new sports.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2009)

CLOSED FOR THE SEASON. THANK YOU ONE AND ALL FOR A GREAT SEASON! 

i just had to look at the website and this just about made me cry.  I've never felt this way before about one ski area.  there are still 3 solid weeks left for a good amount of areas, but only driving 40 minutes for those bumps really REALLY spoiled me.  i'm freakin bummed out cause its closed and i couldnt make it yesterday.  what a freakin downer for me.....


yeah yeah, i'm a raging P^&^Y.  i know.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> CLOSED FOR THE SEASON. THANK YOU ONE AND ALL FOR A GREAT SEASON!
> 
> i just had to look at the website and this just about made me cry.  I've never felt this way before about one ski area.  there are still 3 solid weeks left for a good amount of areas, but only driving 40 minutes for those bumps really REALLY spoiled me.  i'm freakin bummed out cause its closed and i couldnt make it yesterday.  what a freakin downer for me.....



I checked the site too this afternoon and felt the same way. The last four weekends at Sundown were incredible. Still bumming I missed that epic 3/15 event. Got a lot of good Gunny skiing in, but it went by way too fast. Looking at maybe 3 days north. Starting to get psyched for MTB though. Not much else to do.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2009)

It is indeed sad that sundown is closed. This has been my best season of skiing. Not that i had my best days but the season in total, much of which was spent @ sundown, has been incredible. one or two more days up north to top it off and I'll be done.

this was the first time i'd ever had a season pass. $$ aside, having that ticket has been motivation to get out and ski more, even if it was only for a couple of hours on a day when I had other things to do.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 29, 2009)

My second season after many many off, my first being really into it.  Very very sad,  Real progress this year.  Many great days.  As an avid  golfer, spring has never been more depressing.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> hell yeah, we should do a best ball type of thing.  i get this mixed up sometimes, but play foursomes, everyone in that group tees off, play the best tee shot, everyone hits, play the best 2nd shot and so on and so forth.  makes for a great tourney that all ability levels can have fun with.  we do it every year with some of my non-skiing buddies.  I know a few courses in central ct. that are very receptive to this, or at least have been when we've done it.



I will try to set something up later in the year. I may be wrong, but I think what you describe is called a scramble. Best ball is where everyone plays there own ball the entire hole and who ever had the lowest score for the hole gets put on the card. The great thing about a scramble is that everyone can have fun, even people that have never played before (or ones that just really suck, a group I am starting to join not playing much anymore). I also have a spare set of clubs if someone that doesn't play wants to join us for the event......There will also be beer:beer:


----------



## 180 (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad to see you guys finished out in great fashion.  Hunter was too good to pass up on Saturday.  I would have come to Sundown on Sunday if they stayed open. Robin is officialy going in for reconstruction of her right ACL using alograft this Wednesday. 

 With any luck, I will be at Hunter on Saturday.  I have some vouchers if anyone wants to come up.Stay in touch over the Summer.  

Alan


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

180 said:


> Glad to see you guys finished out in great fashion.  Hunter was too good to pass up on Saturday.  I would have come to Sundown on Sunday if they stayed open. Robin is officialy going in for reconstruction of her right ACL using alograft this Wednesday.
> 
> With any luck, I will be at Hunter on Saturday.  I have some vouchers if anyone wants to come up.Stay in touch over the Summer.
> 
> Alan



Give Robin our best.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

GOOD LUCK ROBIN!!!!

tell her we're all pulling for an easy and succesful surgery.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 31, 2009)

That's looks great! Good job. I always enjoy watching you guys do the bumps. Wish I could do them like that. I keep trying, though. Trying to take lessons from watching you.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Solids vids guys! Gotta love the Unplugged AIC...best album evAr! 

I really need to get up there next season.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I really need to get up there next season.



I've been waiting for that from you, especially being a CT resident. Not sure if you've been lately, but it's a far different ski area than it's been in the past. Most people that check it out feel it's a pretty rad little hill.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2009)

I had good intentions of going...then things got a little crazy in February. I'll have to man up and just go some night after work next season. It's only about 45-60 minutes from work/home. 

I've actually never been there before.


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> It is indeed sad that sundown is closed. This has been my best season of skiing. Not that i had my best days but the season in total, much of which was spent @ sundown, has been incredible. one or two more days up north to top it off and I'll be done.
> 
> this was the first time i'd ever had a season pass. $$ aside, having that ticket has been motivation to get out and ski more, even if it was only for a couple of hours on a day when I had other things to do.



I love the new avitar. Can somebody change mine to my crash from BnB 1?


----------



## powhunter (May 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

still pissed i didnt make this.  thanks for opening old wounds bro!


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> still pissed i didnt make this.  thanks for opening old wounds bro!


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

hilarious!

based on the life span of that tricked out bike, maybe you should call these guys.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> hilarious!
> 
> based on the life span of that tricked out bike, maybe you should call these guys.



Keep riding your bike like I've heard you have and let me know if it lasts 7 years... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Keep riding your bike like I've heard you have and let me know if it lasts 7 years... :roll:




I give myself an A+ for ball busting.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> I give myself an A+ for ball busting.



Well, as long as you think you're good, that's all the matters.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

had to bump this... was checking to see what closing day was like last year and am amazed at the difference in the kickers this year compared to last year.  WOW.  i recalled the kickers being big last year but apparently not....






Greg said:


> !





gmcunni said:


>


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> had to bump this... was checking to see what closing day was like last year and am amazed at the difference in the kickers this year compared to last year.  WOW.  i recalled the kickers being big last year but apparently not....



Steve-O still cracks me up in those vids. You and Brian look like different skiers now. Yeah, everything about Gunny was bigger and better this year.  I hope by some miracle you guys get another day in down here.

Praying for a few Gunny lines skier's right earlier in the season next year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

would love to sneak in 2 more days @ sundown this season....
cold enough @ night to do a little fix up work???  warm enough during the day for things to loosen up!


NOAA says - 

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 20. 

Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 43. 

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 24. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 49.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

Holy crap those kickers were weak sauce compared to this year.  I can't believe I wouldn't hit those things... 

What's really amazing is the difference in the size of the bumps.  Look how many little bumps there were in that course compared to this year.  I count 9 or 10 bumps across the lower section of last years course, to 7 across this years course in the same area, and I think it was slightly wider this year too.  The spacing and size was much better this year, IMHO.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The spacing and size was much better this year, IMHO.



agreed, not only the course but the whole day was better. Sundown outdid themselves and i suspect/expect next year will be even better.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The spacing and size was much better this year, IMHO.





gmcunni said:


> agreed, not only the course but the whole day was better. Sundown outdid themselves and i suspect/expect next year will be even better.



Yes and yes.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 23, 2010)

When I s w this thread I thought they had closed:-o Hope you guys get some more days to rip there. I'm hoping for another couple of trips to Magic before I take my last run there for the season.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> would love to sneak in 2 more days @ sundown this season....
> cold enough @ night to do a little fix up work???  warm enough during the day for things to loosen up!
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed- I posted something similar on their FB site earlier.. hope they listen-- but I heard "thank you for coming this season" from several last Sat..... not a good omen.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Holy crap those kickers were weak sauce compared to this year.  I can't believe I wouldn't hit those things...
> 
> What's really amazing is the difference in the size of the bumps.  Look how many little bumps there were in that course compared to this year.  I count 9 or 10 bumps across the lower section of last years course, to 7 across this years course in the same area, and I think it was slightly wider this year too.  The spacing and size was much better this year, IMHO.




I too struggeled with the kickers last year (and again this year- but at least this year they were bigger). In hindsight- course looked much tougher this year. I also think the rain the weekend before made them a little faster- compare the vids from 3/9 and 3/10 to SkiDork's video- bumps have less slush on tops and in troughs.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Agreed- I posted something similar on their FB site earlier..



LOL, i saw that and stole the idea.. didnt' realize it was you tho


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

ah shit....

CLOSED FOR THE SEASON. THANK YOU FOR A GREAT 2009/2010 SEASON AND WE'LL SEE YOU IN THE FALL!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Check back on the Sundown web site...  Closed for the season....


----------



## neil (Mar 23, 2010)

Really? Looked like there was good coverage still from your pics from the weekend. Today's rain killed it?


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2010)

I still see ribbons of white at Sundown from my house.  It's such a tease.  I'm soooo sad.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2010)

neil said:


> Really? Looked like there was good coverage still from your pics from the weekend. Today's rain killed it?



ALAS the sadness... tried to check the webcam for a damage analysis, and what a shocker- it didn't work for me.

I hear bagpipes...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> I still see ribbons of white at Sundown from my house.  It's such a tease.  I'm soooo sad.





Madroch said:


> ALAS the sadness... tried to check the webcam for a damage analysis, and what a shocker- it didn't work for me.
> 
> I hear bagpipes...



web cam works for me.. i just spent 5 minutes watching it.  gunny looks great


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ah shit....
> 
> CLOSED FOR THE SEASON. THANK YOU FOR A GREAT 2009/2010 SEASON AND WE'LL SEE YOU IN THE FALL!



Even though I can't ski there this weekend anyway I'm still very sad about this. 

It just got really good when it ended...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm glad the webcam still doesn't work for me...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Even though I can't ski there this weekend anyway I'm still very sad about this.
> 
> It just got really good when it ended...



No kidding. The bumps were great, and probably could've made it through the weekend. Bunch of dirt all over the rest of the mountain though and today's rain probably made it much worse. Still, I bet they could have patched up a loop to run laps on the Gunny bumps, but anything less than terrain for all abilities is not usually their MO. Too bad. Not that I would have been around to enjoy it, but I would have had no problem doing some walking to/from the lift if need be. Maybe we can work on them for next spring...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> web cam works for me.. i just spent 5 minutes watching it.  gunny looks great



from web cam -


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> from web cam -



It's sickening how white Gunny still is, but look at Exhibition and the base area... :-o


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's sickening how white Gunny still is, but look at Exhibition and the base area... :-o



i know,right??    they *could* flatten the terrain park and move the snow around to accommodate the general public but that would leave 3 of us lapping GB and no terrain park, which, IMHO, is a bigger draw than anything else.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i know,right??    they *could* flatten the terrain park and move the snow around to accommodate the general public but that would leave 3 of us lapping GB and no terrain park, which, IMHO, is a bigger draw than anything else.



Plenty of snow under the lift on the big hucker jump, and up on stinger to cover the bare spots- would be a BIG effort though.  Don't know about the top by the lifts- that may be a bigger issue.

Would be 4 of us lapping Gunny- :wink:


----------



## neil (Mar 23, 2010)

You Sundown guys not fancy hiking up there?


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i know,right??    they *could* flatten the terrain park and move the snow around to accommodate the general public but that would leave 3 of us lapping GB and no terrain park, which, IMHO, is a bigger draw than anything else.


From what I heard, there are plans for Meatheads to film on the terrain park next month. So yeah, they probably don't want to flatten it then.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

severine said:


> From what I heard, there are plans for Meatheads to film on the terrain park next month. So yeah, they probably don't want to flatten it then.



WTF.... we can get an alpinezone film crew together, would we get special treatment too?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2010)

neil said:


> You Sundown guys not fancy hiking up there?



Management isn't a fan of earning turns.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Management isn't a fan of earning turns.



neither am i


----------

